# After the jobs done?



## Kmaxwell102 (Sep 30, 2010)

On axmen, after the section of the mountain is logged, does someone else go in and clean up brush and re plant trees? or do they just leave the area alone and let the tree's grow back by themselves.

just been wondering about that, it looks like a serious mess after everything is finished.


----------



## chucker (Sep 30, 2010)

yes!! they will usually allow firewooders into clean up the landings .. followed by a fire/brushing crew to clear the outer lines of brush to prepare for burning or wind rows and then replanting. worked on a few of these crews out west in the 70/80s. working by hand with saws and grub axs throwing the brush to the inside an digging up the trail for fire suppression. hard work as well as a job for the unemployed .


----------



## Kmaxwell102 (Sep 30, 2010)

That completely answers what i was asking! Thank you


----------



## 137cc (Oct 2, 2010)

Broadcast burning clearuts has unfortunately become mostly a practice of the past. The majority now get grapple piled and then burned. And yes they get replanted, the timber companies are in this for the money. The faster the trees grow back to a harvestable size the more money the landowner will make. Most state forest practice laws require planting after a harvest as well. Not in all situations but most.


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 2, 2011)

renewable resource ,at least they are leaving something for the next generation


----------

